# We remember



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2007)

This is awesome!

AirShowBuzz© - Get the latest news on Air Shows Aviation


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, nice video!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2007)

Great clip....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

Excellent! And man that F-15 rotation at take off was either spectacular and an almost F'up of major proportions.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool......


----------



## str8jax (Mar 10, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2007)

8)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2007)




----------

